
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on GitHub's new notifications UI? - huntermeyer
GitHub has pushed their new notification UI to everyone. I for one hate it. I don&#x27;t like having to click a checkbox then the &quot;Done&quot; button (which is terrible naming for what is essentially &quot;mark as read&quot;). I don&#x27;t have any idea what the new icons mean. The new layout is not easy to scan. I liked having notifications grouped by repo. This is now a cluttered email inbox.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
boring_twenties
I don't like it one bit. I'm going to switch to reading my github
notifications through email. Not because email is any good, but because this
new UI is even worse.

As for the "Done" button, I'm still confused. It's distinct from "mask as
read" \-- that is a separate option still available under the dropdown. So
what's the difference between that and "done?" I have no idea. Maybe it marks
the related issue/PR as permanently done so I'll never receive a notification
for it again? Again -- no idea.

------
rochak
I share that sentiment. I don’t understand what they were aiming for, but it
is certainly not user friendly. There are too many steps involved to dismiss
it.

